
Arduino team presents genuino starter kit - kevinaloys
https://blog.arduino.cc/2015/10/07/arduino-team-presents-genuino-starter-kit/
======
lsaferite
So, are these the good Arduino guys or the bad Arduino guys? I can never keep
them straight.

~~~
quesera
Yes, it's a nightmare.

Arduino LLC and arduino.cc are the original group. Genuino is a new trademark
intended to be more clear, but they have an uphill marketing battle, to say
the least.

Arduino SRL and arduino.org are the former member who independently (and
without knowledge of the group) registered the Arduino trademark in Italy. He
then refused to transfer it to the group, and was pushed out.

The story gets worse from there. I'm not a fan of blacklists, but I make a
point of clarifying the .cc vs .org distinction to whomever will listen.

.cc is Completely Correct.

